# Who here meditates?



## tojoe123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just started meditating and having some pretty profound results. Im having much deeper sleeps and and the ability to manage stress went way up. Better overall recovery.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just ride the bike. fixes everything.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

hmm… let me think about it.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Headspace.com is a great little mindfulness site that you can get as an app on your phone. 
Works pretty well overall.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Radium said:


> Headspace.com is a great little mindfulness site that you can get as an app on your phone.
> Works pretty well overall.


ha i see the problem

-App on Phone. -


----------



## tojoe123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## EndoAgain (Apr 8, 2005)

Off and on for decades. Took lessons from a small organization, Ananda Marga, in college. Life changing. Had friends who like the App Insight timer. That app uses guided meditations.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Last month my wife and I started going to bed 30-60 minutes earlier than we had been and meditating in bed instead of watching TV. We’re sleeping dramatically better and our relationship, which was already pretty good, has noticeably improved. Going back to our old routine now seems unthinkable. YMMV.

ETA: Full disclosure, I'm well under 50.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

127.0.0.1 said:


> ha i see the problem
> 
> -App on Phone. -


The app on phone is optional, in case you were actually serious. 
I have been a Licensed Acupuncturist for 35 years in California, and a teacher of qigong and taoist fighting arts for longer than that, and in many of my patients I see a profound need for something they can do in their daily lives to reinforce the effect of their treatments. In my teaching lineage, I teach a mindfulness-based series of practices, but they require a commitment that many contemporary folks just cannot commit to. 
Headspace is an excellent program for them. 
If you don't think that you need anything like this, and that riding your bike does it all for you, that's just fine . In fact, I'm very happy for you.


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

As a healing practitioner/ Medium I meditate 2 or 3 times a day. Clearing yourself of chatter that we are all subjected to on a daily basis allows me to stay in the moment. Which has many beneficial results.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

krankie said:


> As a healing practitioner/ Medium I meditate 2 or 3 times a day. Clearing yourself of chatter that we are all subjected to on a daily basis allows me to stay in the moment. Which has many beneficial results.


Medium? Like talking to dead people?


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Been a big part of my life for the past 20 years. Just my opinion but, I believe that it should be taught in schools, I think kids would have far less "issues" if they did.


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

Lol! Yes....in contact with those no longer in the physical realm.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

krankie said:


> Lol! Yes....in contact with those no longer in the physical realm.


Are there bikes over there? Trails?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Radium said:


> Are there bikes over there? Trails?


And the most important question: Is there Bacon?
Is there Bacon after death?


----------



## krankie (Feb 22, 2019)

Radium said:


> Are there bikes over there? Trails?


Sure! If that's what you choose!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Uwibami said:


> Been a big part of my life for the past 20 years. Just my opinion but, I believe that it should be taught in schools, I think kids would have far less "issues" if they did.


Agreed, but we need to call it something else and make it more palatable to kids.

Do you remember nap time in preschool? The teachers would have the kids lie down for a short nap, some woudl snooze, some would lie there queietly, but all were taking some downtime to decompress from the turmoil of group living.

As humans, we overwhelm our sense with life, we try to do too much, we live by the clock, and we rarely allow for downtime.

It doesn't have to be medication per se, perhaps just learning to be in the moment, comfortable being alone, and not having to have constant stimulation to feel okay.

This ^ is the problem I see in our youth, way too many kids uncomfortable in their own skin, lots of emotional instability, seeking for something to fill their needs, not learning to how to be their own support.

I do psychiatry with kids, so far I have not had a child commit suicide; lots and lots of attempts, but I've been losing more and more adults ...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

If laying on my couch everyday at 1 ish with my eyes closed counts as meditation then yeah I do.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> It doesn't have to be medication per se


I'm sure that was an autocorrect or something, but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

And I don't meant to make light of suicide prevention, which is important work that I applaud, but I couldn't resist.


----------

